# OEM wheels TPMS compatibility



## Saabstory02 (Jul 25, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if all VW OEM wheels are TPMS sensor compatible, or would that only work for models that had sensors originally? I am selling some Salamancas and I don't know if they are actually sensor compatible, as my car uses ABS.

Thanks!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Saabstory02 said:


> Can anyone tell me if all VW OEM wheels are TPMS sensor compatible, or would that only work for models that had sensors originally? I am selling some Salamancas and I don't know if they are actually sensor compatible, as my car uses ABS.
> 
> Thanks!


I suppose if the VW OEM wheels you were referring to were from a car built within the last few years as by law all new vehicles began requiring TPMS as standard. I think this law started in 2005.


----------



## vedubbin03 (Feb 22, 2006)

Tpms and abs are two completely different things. Tpms is for tire pressure monitoring system. Not sure if those are tpms compatible or not


----------



## Saabstory02 (Jul 25, 2009)

vedubbin03 said:


> Tpms and abs are two completely different things. Tpms is for tire pressure monitoring system. Not sure if those are tpms compatible or not


Newer cars use ABS sensors to monitor tire pressure; no sensor in the wheels themselves. I just need to know if TPMS sensors can fit on the wheels from newer, non-sensored cars.

Thanks.


----------



## vedubbin03 (Feb 22, 2006)

No they don't. It measures the speed at which the wheel turns not pressure. A lower tire will rotate at a different speed than the rest. Are you in Europe? I thought only euro cars had this feature and us models had wheel mounted sensors. I actually never looked to see if the wheel had any kind of recess for a tpms sensor. I just figured any rim can be retrofitted. Let us know if you get a definitive answer.


----------



## Saabstory02 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm not trying to be rude or anything, but you are arguing semantics... You are correct (I was simplifying the description), but the net result is still tire pressure being monitored through the ABS system instead of an in-tire pressure sensor... How the pressure is being measured is immaterial to the discussion of whether the sensors will fit on the wheel or not. :beer::beer:

And yes; all US models after 2011 iirc use an ABS system for pressure monitoring, instead of wheel sensors.



So does anyone know if the sensors will fit on the newer wheels or not?


----------



## ewok (Mar 18, 2008)

Bumping this up because I have the exact same question. 

I have a MkV. My car uses sensors that fit into the valve stem area. Tried to have them put on some older A4 16s and the inner diameter of the hole in the wheel wasn't big enough.

I am looking to buy Salamancas that don't use sensors in the valve stem area. Will the TPMS sensors fit into the Salamanca valve stem holes?

TIA


----------

